# How can I join ?



## Elieantonios (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello my name is Elie, 24 years old living in Dubai. I am wondering if anyone knows if there are any lodges here in Dubai, and guide me through the steps on how to join. I always appreciated free masons and want to know more about it.
Thanks  

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt L (Jan 10, 2017)

From my research I find that there are no regular lodges in Dubai.


----------



## .'.DM.'. (Jan 22, 2017)

Where you From Elie ?

Sent from my SM-N920C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Virmar (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi Good Day to all. 

I am currently residing here in Dubai and I want to join the Freemasonry. And I need guidance. I am willing to learn everything. Cause back in the Philippines, most of my friends are related to Freemasonry and Demolay. Looking forward for answers and learnings. 

Thanks, 
Virmar


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 18, 2017)

Virmar said:


> Hi Good Day to all.
> 
> I am currently residing here in Dubai and I want to join the Freemasonry. And I need guidance. I am willing to learn everything. Cause back in the Philippines, most of my friends are related to Freemasonry and Demolay. Looking forward for answers and learnings.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

As there is no Freemasonry allowed in Dubai you will have to wait until you return to the Philippines before joining a Lodge. When you go back contact through this website: http://www.grandlodge.ph/


----------



## chandler7 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have no idea of it. Maybe you can ask the local people for guidance.


----------



## Charles Thomas (Aug 6, 2017)

Elieantonios said:


> Hello my name is Elie, 24 years old living in Dubai. I am wondering if anyone knows if there are any lodges here in Dubai, and guide me through the steps on how to join. I always appreciated free masons and want to know more about it.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using My Freemasonry mobile app




whatsapp me on+1 854-529-2928 for assistance


----------



## Fifa84aaa (Aug 27, 2017)

Charles Thomas said:


> whatsapp me on +1 876-510-9089 for more info


I do have the same excitement for joining and knowing more about sharing the light.


----------

